# Kitten Pictures!



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

Just wanted to share some pictures of the kittens I adopted yesterday...I'm smitten already 😊


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

They are adorable kittens and will grow up being nice looking cats. Are they siblings by any chance?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So cute!


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

NigerianNewbie said:


> They are adorable kittens and will grow up being nice looking cats. Are they siblings by any chance?


Yes they are sisters....got them from a place where the person was giving them away due to problems in the rented apartment. They are strays that the person was feeding. Saw their mother too...she was beautiful 🙂


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aww! Little cuties! They are so lucky!


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

Thank you! I named the white one April, and the gray one Ursa


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

They are so beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Awe they look so sweet! You must be excited


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

Beautiful babies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------

